# Soap Pet peeves



## shimmersoap (Jul 15, 2016)

My personal pet peeve is when people say the intials for cold process instead of the actaul word. Like "I'm making CP soap." I'm like, no this is how you say it, "I'm making Cold process soap." Do you have any strange soaping pet peeves? Share!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 15, 2016)

I've typed CP and HP so often that I do find myself saying "I'm gonna HP this in the crockpot"


----------



## Susie (Jul 15, 2016)

If I am talking to another soaping person that is familiar with the vernacular, there is no reason for me to say "cold process" rather than CP.  Not that I have any soapy people to talk to, or that I would necessarily say "CP".  But I think either way is fine, IF the other person understands the acronym.  After all, do you say "Internal Revenue Service"?  Nope, you, I, and every other American says "IRS", because we all understand what is meant.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 15, 2016)

Ditto the others.  I generally say CP or HP and type the same.  If I'm talking to a customer I don't abbreviate of course.  Then it's Cold/Hot processed Soap.

My biggest pet peeve is newbies selling after only a handful of batches.  And those who make false claims, may aggravate me more.


----------



## Viore (Jul 15, 2016)

When people insist that HP soap doesn't need to cure...:evil:


----------



## Kamahido (Jul 15, 2016)

Same as above poster. And I do always say Internal Revenue Service.  Always hated acronyms...


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 15, 2016)

Working in the IT world (see what I did there?), I'd never get anything done if I didn't use acronyms. 

"I'll send electronic mail to you with the Procedural Language/Structured Query Language query attached so that you can user acceptance test our Oracle Business Intelligence Enterprise Edition environment and make sure it's identical to the E-Business Suite Enterprise Resource Planning system. If not, please let me know so that I can update the Extract, Transform, Load system and adjust the Physical, Business Model, and Presentations layers."

instead of...

"I'll send an email to you with the PLSQL query attached so that you can UAT our OBIEE environment and make sure it's identical to EBS. If not, please let me know so that I can update ETL and adjust the RPD."

It's the same thing with any kind of jargon and abbreviations. So long as everyone knows what the heck I'm talking about...


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 15, 2016)

79 y/o female with a recent PMH of MI, CAD, IDDM, HTN referred for therapy s/p a recent fall resulting in a RTHR; underwent ORIF.......

Yep we all have our jargon - Snappy, yours is kind of sexy though...


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 15, 2016)

My biggest soaping pet peeve: soaping myths that are repeated so often by bloggers or soaping groups without being researched or checked out first, that they've mistakenly (and detrimentally) been accepted as set-in-stone "indisputable facts" by untold numbers of unsuspecting newcomers to the craft who haven't yet had enough time and/or hands-on experience making soap in order for them to know any better. 

Any other soaping pet peeves I might have pale in comparison, although selling soap without having spent at least a year researching/conducting quality control testing ranks up there as a very close second.

Acronyms don't bother me as long as I'm familiar with the vernacular, or at least know where to look them up if I'm not.


IrishLass


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jul 15, 2016)

Oh dear, don`get me started 

There are soapmakers (here in Norway) that sell their soaps online, and that claim to have made soap for years and say they _know what they are doing. 
_
But when I start reading what they actually _say _about their soaps, and what ailments they can _heal _if people only used a bar of their soaps...

Several of them claim their soap can actually *heal *psoriasis just by using their soap a coupple of times a week. They don`t say their soap is less irritating to the skin so it doesn`t work against the skin during break-outs. No, their soap CURES Psoriasis. 

I actually have Psoriasis, have had it for at least 10 years now. I get it on my face, hairline, eyebrows, elbows, back etc.

And no matter how gentle my soaps are, how soft and cushiony lather they produce - they don`t actually heal or CURE anything. 

Making my skin less irritaded and sore because it has gentle oils and very litte - to 0% coconut oil in it? Sure! 

But healed? As in... cured? 

The only thing* fully cured *in my house, is a bar of soap that rests on a rack getting ready to be used.

End of rant.


----------



## CTAnton (Jul 15, 2016)

People show me, gift me other soap maker's soap. What gets me almost 100% of the time is the label, specifically the listing of ingredients. The packaging is all attractive but glycerin as the primary ingredient with no mention of the oils that were the SOURCE of the glycerin....one of many labels I've read that gave me pause...


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jul 15, 2016)

My biggest soapy pet peeve is when I give someone a selection of soap samples of different recipes for review, and months later... nothing.  So I finally get them cornered and ask about the soaps, they will say something like "Oh I liked such and such best because it smelled better."  
I have never had anyone yet say that they liked a certain soap because of its characteristics, its always the smell.  That really drives me up the wall.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Jul 15, 2016)

My biggest pet peeve is other soap sellers who claim that their products cure various ailments (I've seen everything from local sellers including claims to "cure" eczema, the bumps on the backs of the arms, PUPPP pregnancy rash - you name it). 

My other peeve is when customers ask me "what's my base." They don't really want me to tell them the ingredients in my soap (and each bar has an ingredient list), but they ask anyway, and I always answer. They ask as if it's M&P, when I thoughtfully formulate each and every recipe. Sigh.

My BIGGEST peeve though (and this is probably just from doing far too many markets lately) is people telling me that they want to take a bite of my soap. I don't make the cutesy cupcake or cake soaps. My soaps look like SOAP. Why in the world would you want to EAT it!?!?

Ok, rant over. Thanks for letting me get that off my chest.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 15, 2016)

My biggest pet peeve is people that cannot take constructive criticism when they ask a question or post a "hot topic" statement.  It's as though they don't want the truth; they just want to hear that they're brilliant and everything they do is wonderful.  They want to get that trophy for just showing up.  (Although, that is not just soap, that is life in general.)  You know what?  If you don't want the truth, don't ask the question!  (Especially if I am anywhere near.)  I don't intend to be mean about things, I'm just very blunt, to the point and say what I think.  And I welcome others to do the same.  I _want_ others to do the same.  I'm a big girl.  If I am offended by what you post, I'll ignore you until I calm down and re-read it (a few more times).  If I am still offended, I'll let you know I'm offended and why.  If I offend you, I would hope you do the same and give me the opportunity to better explain my point and/or apologize, if needed.  We don't have to agree with each other.  We don't even have to like each other; but, we do have to be respectful of each other.  If everyone practiced that concept--respect, we would live in a much better world.  Nice wouldn't have happened.  Orlando wouldn't have happened.  Baghdad wouldn't have happened.   Oh what a world it would be...

 I totally digressed and got on a rant.  Sorry about that.  But that's my soaping pet peeve, not being able to take constructive criticism.  Don't ask if you really don't want us to tell.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jul 15, 2016)

TeresaT talking about me...:mrgreen:


Same nerve endings as a lot of the other posts. HP ( hot process) doesn't need to cure etc. This some fixes everything that snake oil doesn't and most things that it does, not using INCI names for ingredients, not knowing if the soap they are selling is M&P(melt and pour) or hand made.

I had a good chuckle on the shorthand. I worked in a field that had it's very own language. All abreviations.


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 15, 2016)

Arthur Dent said:


> My biggest soapy pet peeve is when I give someone a selection of soap samples of different recipes for review, and months later... nothing. So I finally get them cornered and ask about the soaps, they will say something like "Oh I liked such and such best because it smelled better."
> I have never had anyone yet say that they liked a certain soap because of its characteristics, its always the smell. That really drives me up the wall.


 
Definitely!  Most people look at me like I have 4 heads when I ask about soap performance!  Have people gotten so used to bad syndet bars that they simply have no other expectations? A chunk of soap is just something you put up with in a shower = a tool that's used unconsciously to get clean?


----------



## Susie (Jul 15, 2016)

Arthur Dent said:


> My biggest soapy pet peeve is when I give someone a selection of soap samples of different recipes for review, and months later... nothing.  So I finally get them cornered and ask about the soaps, they will say something like "Oh I liked such and such best because it smelled better."
> I have never had anyone yet say that they liked a certain soap because of its characteristics, its always the smell.  That really drives me up the wall.



I had to make the bars all appear and smell the same to get honest reviews of performance.  Then you need to avoid using 1,2,3,4 or A,B,C,D straight in a row, because everyone inevitably picks 1 or A.  I use 5, P, 3, T.  Random number/letter combinations to avoid it.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 16, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> Definitely!  Most people look at me like I have 4 heads when I ask about soap performance!_*  Have people gotten so used to bad syndet bars that they simply have no other expectations? A chunk of soap is just something you put up with in a shower = a tool that's used unconsciously to get clean?*_



BINGO!!  You nailed it.  Give that girl a gold star.   "Soap...it'll get you clean."  My tag line for a reason.  Until I _MADE_ soap, I had no idea of the qualities of soap. It's soap.  It gets the dirt and stink off.  What more do you need?  No one but soap makers actually care about the qualities.  People want soap to smell good and not dry their skin out.  The "soap" that is sold commercially today offers a vast array of fragrances and formulas to do just that.  There are deodorant soaps, and moisturizing soaps, and antibacterial soaps, and foamy soaps, and every other soap imaginable.    The problem is, they're not soap.  Like you said, they're syndents. 

I had no idea how to describe the soap's qualities until I got feedback from another soaper on one of my bars.  Then it made sense.  Big open bubbles, small foamy bubbles, OO strands, dense lather, creamy lather, strong scent,  weak scent, lingering scent,  rinses clean, slippery feeling, slick feeling, sticky feeling, and a myriad of other things to think about while I am showering with a bar of soap.  All that while trying not to think about what the day ahead is going to be like: what the counterfeit load is going to be, how many bills are due today, what agent is on what continent, getting a cash advance so I can go to Nashville (I hate going to Nashville, why did I volunteer to go to Nashville!!); crap, Max is into something I can hear him...if he has that trash can all over the place I'm going to kill him (oh no, did I leave anything on the counter?).    Then, when I finally get out of the shower, get dressed and take care of Max's mess, I've got to remember to write down my thoughts on the soap.  NOT so much.    This is a typical day in the life of me.  And I don't have kids.  Imagine the people with kids and REAL problems?  Oh my gosh!!  I owe TOMH a critique on one of his soaps that he was kind enough to send to me.  I have used it for a few months and really like it.  However, I cannot tell you a thing about it other than it smells good and doesn't dry out my skin.  When I'm actually using it, I make notes in my head about all of the qualities of the soap.  When I get out of the shower, the thoughts have gone down the drain along with the bubbles.  (Sorry TOMH!!)   I'm going to have to bring my phone in there with me, set it on a tripod, turn on the voice notes and shout out what the qualities of the soap are as I'm using it.  Then transcribe the voice note and send it to him.  (Or just send the note. :lolno


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 16, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> *TeresaT talking about me...:mrgreen:*
> 
> 
> Same nerve endings as a lot of the other posts. HP ( hot process) doesn't need to cure etc. This some fixes everything that snake oil doesn't and most things that it does, *not using INCI names for ingredients*, not knowing if the soap they are selling is M&P(melt and pour) or hand made.
> ...



Which part?  The "can't take constructive criticism" part or my pet peeve is "those" people.  

Me, too.  I work for the US government.  We *invented* acronyms and abbreviations.   We have a "SHIP" (SHelter In Place) program and I had to develop the protocols for the Chattanooga Office.  I had to come up with the space for SHIP.  In the event of an emergency, the evidence vault is our spaceSHIP.  I had way too much fun developing those protocols, too.  There's a box of kitty litter and a biohazard bag available for "extended stays."   Nobody better use that thing, but it's there if it's needed.

ETA:  I'm guilty of this.  But, I only make soap.  And soap does not need to be labeled.  Therefore, I'm doing everyone a "favor" by putting the ingredients on the label.  And I do it in plain English.  If I ever make other products, I'll change all of my labels to INCI ingredients to keep them consistent.  But for now, hahahahahaha.  Too bad, deal with it, darling.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 16, 2016)

^^^I love you Teresa...


----------



## HowieRoll (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm too new to soaping to have developed many pet peeves (but just wait...), but I can say that after researching soap and ingredients for all things BB for 2 years, my biggest pet peeve by FAR is improper and/or misleading labeling.  I'm no expert on the legalities of labeling, but I do know the basics and it amazes me how many companies either do not know or choose not to follow labeling laws.  Shifty, shifty, shifty...


----------



## mattiesmom (Jul 16, 2016)

That person who always visits your booth at the farmer's market and loudly says (for everyone to hear), "I make soap too, but I don't use lye in mine, I would NEVER use soap that had LYE in it."  There always seems to be at least one of these lurking around.


----------



## shimmersoap (Jul 16, 2016)

Well, It's true.. Acronyms are useful. And I do use them tons. But sometimes i like saying cold process better than CP. Also, one of my other pet peeves is me (a melt and pour soap maker) saying to an more experienced cold process soap maker, "i make soap." And the cold process soap maker says. "that's not soap making." Come on. It's easy, i know, but MP can be made into an art form. It can be beautiful.  Beside's i'm only a teenager. I sell my soap, but i've made it for a year and a half. My goal is to make CP (I like to type it, not say it) when I'm 15 or 16.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jul 16, 2016)

Teresa,
You do know I was just having fun with you ( just like you are having with me), right?

I just couldn't let this thread get "too serious".


----------



## nikkisessence (Jul 16, 2016)

My biggest pet peeve with life and Soaping is me. The me that thought that I did know it all. I came here defensive - to prove something. All I proved is that I have a lot to learn. I learned a lot from you all about something i love very much to do! And I learned that at least I can walk now, smell, see. For a time a lot was taken away and if this disease has shown me anything it is that I will lose all that I had taken away again. So, I thank you all for teaching me. And for not being agreeable to me. Because it was the best lesson I needed to learn - that my biggest pet peeve is my additude.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 16, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> Teresa,
> You do know I was just having fun with you ( just like you are having with me), right?
> 
> I just couldn't let this thread get "too serious".



Absolutely!!  Which is why I edited it to poke fun at you after I noticed the INCI codes pet peeves you put down.  And I even wrote to poke fun at you under reason for edit.  :wink:   

I'm waiting for someone to jump on here and correct me about the labels and  labeling, since I said soaps don't have to be labeled.  (FDA vs USCS vs naked)  Labels and labeling, one of the "hot topics" I was referring to.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 16, 2016)

shimmersoap said:


> Well, It's true.. Acronyms are useful. And I do use them tons. But sometimes i like saying cold process better than CP. Also, one of my other pet peeves is me (a melt and pour soap maker) saying to an more experienced cold process soap maker, "i make soap." And the cold process soap maker says. "that's not soap making." Come on. It's easy, i know, but MP can be made into an art form. It can be beautiful.  Beside's i'm only a teenager. I sell my soap, but i've made it for a year and a half. My goal is to make CP (I like to type it, not say it) when I'm 15 or 16.



 I'm conflicted about M&P.  I am in awe of the artistic ability of the crafters.  You can certainly do so much more with melt & pour than you can with cold or hot process soap, but I'm with the "you didn't MAKE soap" group. (Unless, of course, you make your own m&p base.)  However, unlike some cold/hot process soap makers, I do not look down my nose at m&p crafters.  I am definitely in awe of them.  As I said, there are so many options for m&p that there aren't for my chosen craft.  There are nights that I'm feeling creative and would love to make some soap, but I just don't feel like getting all the stuff out and measuring and melting and mixing.  It would be fun if I could get my craft on with some m&p.  I have calla lily molds  I love that are just not compatible with cold process.  I've already warped the molds and cracked one.  (Milky way if you're wondering.)   If I had m&p in the house, I could really do an awesome job with those molds.  

I look at m&p and cold/hot process soap the same way I look at baking.  There's a box cake that you add some ingredients to and bake.  Then there's the cake that you make out of flour, salt, sugar, baking soda, eggs, etc.  You've BAKED the box cake.  You've MADE the cake from scratch.  It's all semantics.  I bake cakes.  However,  I make bread.  Sometimes I use a bread machine.  Sometimes I don't.  It depends how much time I've got.  I love making bread.  I love kneading the dough and watching it rise then pounding it down then turning it out and shaping it.  The whole process is meditative.  I haven't done it in a long while, though.  

My advice to all melt and pour artists out there is if you choose to tell your customers you "made" the soap you sell, fine.  Just make sure you tell them you use a pre-made soap base and know what the full ingredients list is.  And don't tell them you make lye-free soap or you make soap without lye.  Because that's a lie.  _You_ _don't_ _make_ _soap_ without lye.  _You decorate and scent soap that someone else made_ with lye. That is a fact;  there is no getting around that fact.   (And besides, all soap is lye-free.  There is no lye in the soap.  It all gets used up turning the oils and fats into soap.)


----------



## coffeetime (Jul 17, 2016)

I haven't been on the boards much lately, but I have to add something to this thread.

One of my pet peeves is with soap/cosmetic makers who do not understand that some things must have a preservative. I just met a soaper at a sale a couple of weeks ago that takes pre-made liquid soap, dilutes it with RAIN WATER and adds a bit of EO and sells it like that. No preservative. Rain water is lovely but it is alive with bacteria and fungal spores. But she obviously thinks it's better because it's natural, right. Horrifying. 

Another peeve is the medical claims of soap/cosmetics people. Sheesh. Also, here in Canada, we have regulations somewhere between what the US has and what the EU has, but they are laxly enforced. But I meet so many soapers who've never even heard that we have regulations (or haven't bothered to ask.) it's a constant frustration. Oh and we are not legally permitted to sell homemade insect repellent without extensive testing as a pest product. But people do it anyway, and I feel bad for the public. 

Breathe, just breathe. I just try to worry about my own stuff now.


----------



## shimmersoap (Jul 17, 2016)

Dear TeresaT,
Thank you. That's also how I feel about MP! I will tell my customers that it is made from a base. CP soap is Created. MP soap is Customized. Right?


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 17, 2016)

shimmersoap said:


> Dear TeresaT,
> Thank you. That's also how I feel about MP! I will tell my customers that it is made from a base. *CP soap is Created. MP soap is Customized*. Right?




That is an excellent way of putting it!!  I never thought of that.  You are incredibly smart.  I'd love to see some of your creations.  Have you posted pictures in the M&P forum?


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 17, 2016)

Ive just been to Alaska and there are loads of handmade soaps in the shops, not one of them had ingredients on the label. They had a lot of fragrance though. I think I need more in my soap.


----------



## amd (Jul 17, 2016)

Customers who ask me for moisturizing soap or if I make soap for dry skin.

Labeling. Nuff said. (But also... I still struggle with labels after a year, so I feel their pain. I really do.)


----------



## shimmersoap (Jul 19, 2016)

Dear TeresaT,
I haven't yet posted any photos since i just regestered here in May of this year.   But when I bother to get out my camera I will certainly show you guys!


----------

